# Eastern Copperhead Toxicity



## The Misanthrope (Nov 2, 2004)

My friend said he found a copperhead living near his property, he's seen it many times and would like to get rid of it. He was just going to kill it but I offered to take it if he would let me. I just wanted to know just how serious is the venom of the copperhead? If it's something to worry about I might just relocate it to another place, but I would like to possibly keep it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Wade (Nov 2, 2004)

While copperhead venom is generally considered to be less toxic than that of most other US pitvipers, it is nothing to be taken lightly. While human deaths from bites are extremely rare, there's a lot of pain and suffering potential between the extremes of "harmless" and "deadly". Check out some of the bite reports at www.venomousreptiles.org

Wade


----------



## Vanan (Nov 2, 2004)

Fatalities from a copper bite have been far and few. As long as you're not a child nor a senior, chances are you'll live. But then again, the few I've spoken to about copper bites say that the pain is so intense that sometimes you're better off dead.  It's supposed to be akin to banging a blunt nail into your finger with a hammer. Descriptive enough for me to stay away from a bite.


----------



## Crotalus (Nov 2, 2004)

Fatalities may be very rare but amputations of fingers are more frequent. And with all venomous snake bites - there are always a risk to suffer a anaphylactic chock. I´d would be careful with these snakes if not used to handle them, they can be a handful to deal with on a hook cos they tend to imitate water and slide right off the hook. If you got a snaketong (Pillstrom, Midwest etc) available - use that and a large barrel to replace the snake far away from your friends property. If you feel unsure of doing this - contact a local herpetological society and ask if they have a snake relocation service or if someone could come by and help you out.
I dont recommend you to keep it.

/Lelle


----------



## Washout (Nov 2, 2004)

Plus, unless your an experienced herp keeper your going to have problems getting a wild caught full grown snake to eat anything.


----------



## Silver.x (Nov 2, 2004)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> suffer a anaphylactic chock.
> 
> /Lelle



Pronounce that again for us Lelle? It sounds like it hurts      

Aidan


----------

